
Sentiment analysis of CEO faces predicts financial performance - cvgraham
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/02/17/software-detects-ceo-emotions-predicts-financial-performance/?mod=ST1
======
cvgraham
Seems a bit fishy to me as it felt from the article that they only found
correlations between negative emotions and positive performance and then came
up with a rationale (vs testing for negative emotions first...)

